# Best brace height for my bow.



## The_Archer (Jul 2, 2011)

I recently got new strings for my bow, and I just wanted to make sure that my bow is at the right brace height. I shoot a 62" Samick Polaris #40 @28". My new strings are about the same length as my old one. My old brace height was 7", my new brace height is just under 7", is that an okay brace height? If not, how do I adjust it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

I would start out at around 7 3/4 at the minimum. It will be subjective, but ,you can start at 73/4 and go up till the bow reaches a quiet, cleaner feel. Some folks like a higher brace height than others or lower.
Personally I wouldn't start out lower than 8 inches. As for your string, if it's a flemish twist, you can twist the string to lower it or raise it. If your string is an endless loop, you will not have the amount of twist to play with as you will a flemish twist...you can twist an endless loop a little. If by chance you do not know what type string you have, you can tell by looking at the string.....if your string is woven with twist all the way thru the entire string, [the loops also], it is a flemish. Endless loop will have a heavy serving material on the loops.


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

Dunno about guidelines but in your situation this is what I'd do....

I'd start with only a few twists in the string.... to stop it ballooning on release. I'd go to a distance I can reliably group at and shoot.

Note the group size and the sound on release. Make notes of both.

Add 6 twists to the string and repeat the shooting and noting.

Keep going to about to a BH of about 8.5".

Hopefully what you'll notice is that the groups start wide then narrow to a minimum then widen again.

This BH that gives the tightest group should coincide with a quiet string noise on release.

The groups centres will shift up and down and left and right as you do this. Ignore it, just note the width.

What you are locating is the BH where the nock leaves the string cleanly and with max energy transfer resulting in minimum group size and quietest string noise.


----------



## The_Archer (Jul 2, 2011)

I forgot to say it is an endless loop.

So, I should go for a brace height of about 8.5?

Also, does it matter if I twist the string left or right?


----------



## Greysides (Jun 10, 2009)

If you can, try and twist in such a way it tightens the centre serving rather than loosens it.


----------



## foodtraveler (Feb 12, 2011)

8.25 - 8.75 is what I was advised for my 
Samick Polaris with 66" limbs, and within that range the bow is quiet and performs well.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

The_Archer said:


> I recently got new strings for my bow, and I just wanted to make sure that my bow is at the right brace height. I shoot a 62" Samick Polaris #40 @28". My new strings are about the same length as my old one. My old brace height was 7", my new brace height is just under 7", is that an okay brace height? If not, how do I adjust it?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


One that is quiet and one that is accurate, not always the same. However, for me, I pretty much twist till it is quietest within reason, and some of my bows have had 9" brace heights. I can't think of any of my recent bows where my brace anywhere near 7".

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## foodtraveler (Feb 12, 2011)

The best combination (sound and accuracy) for me with a bow like The Archer's is 8-1/2 to 8-3/4.


----------



## The_Archer (Jul 2, 2011)

So, I've adjusted my brace height and I'm up to 7 and 7/8 of an inch, but I've twisted it about 50 times. Is it still okay to twist it more or not?


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

The_Archer said:


> So, I've adjusted my brace height and I'm up to 7 and 7/8 of an inch, but I've twisted it about 50 times. Is it still okay to twist it more or not?


As long as you're not twisting the string into knots you should probably be alright. Don't forget to wax your string.

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

My polaris is 66" X 34#, great bow actually for its low cost. I keep a brace of 8 1/4" and it shoots beautiful! I also changed the stock bowstring for a custom flemish 3ply string made of b-50 dacron that has been made specifically for this recurve. You cannot use a fast flight string on the polaris. scout4<><


----------



## The_Archer (Jul 2, 2011)

Okay, I have the brace height at 8 1/4, and my arrows shoot a little left. So, do I need to continue adjusting my brace height or do I need to tune my arrows, which I have never done before?


----------



## SpiritBeam716 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm in a similar boat as a few of the posters above. I too have a Samick Polaris 62' #25 bow (which arrived under the OMP Adventurer 2.0 name). The bow is a Christmas present for my 11 yr old son. I'd like to change the stock string that came with it to a more colorful purple and black combination with a gold serving. I imagine it could be of the B-50 Dacron type? Any suggestion as to where I could get this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

The Samick website used to recommend a 7 1/2" to 8 1/4" brace height for the 62" Polaris bow. I just looked on that site but couldn't find a current BH notation. 

I've set several up at 8 1/4" with good results. Probably could go a little higher, too ... the bow looks within "normal" appearance at 8 1/4. 

The stock strings were thick stinkers. Any other decent string would be an improvement. String makers that sponsor this forum, or reputable archery retailers, can certainly get a proper string onto this bow in quick order.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Archer, 

You may need to readjust your nock point on the string after a lot of brace height adjustment. You also may need to tune the bow to the arrow a bit via side plate adjustment. If all this fails to tune, then perhaps the arrows are far enough off spine to need a re-look.


----------

